# Schlamm am Grund - Teich zu flach für den Winter



## anfänger85 (6. Nov. 2016)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,

wir sind Teichneulinge und haben vor kurzem einen Garten mit einem ziemlich herunter gekommenen Teich übernommen. Eigentlich wollten wir das nächstes Frühjahr mal angehen und ihn schön herrichten.
Ich habe mir heute das Problem mal genauer angesehen und festgestellt, dass enrom viel Teichschlamm am Grund liegt. Normalerweise scheint der Teich recht tief zu sein (schätze so 2 m), durch den Schlamm ist aber noch ungefähr ein halber Meter Wasser drin, dann kommt schon die Schlammschicht.
Nun frage ich mich, ob die paar noch lebenden Fische bei so einem flachen Wasser den Winter überleben können.
Ich habe also versucht, den Schlamm schonmal ein bisschen mit dem Kescher rauszuholen, leider ist das aber nicht so einfach, da der Kescher nicht stabil genug ist.
Zunächst dachte ich also daran, morgen im Baumarkt einen stabilen Kescher zu holen und den Schlamm so rauszuholen. Nun frage ich mich aber, ob wir uns vielleicht einen Schlammsauger zulegen sollten.
Meine Frage dazu wäre zunächst: Überleben kleine Lebewesen das absaugen? Oder werden sie vorher zerheckselt? Ich würde mir die Mühe machen und den Schlamm nachsehen ob dort noch was lebendes wieder in den Teich zurück möchte. Ich hatte nämlich heute schon ein paar Libellenlarven dabei. Ich möchte Verluste gerne möglichst gering halten.
Das geht aber nun mal nicht, wenn sie schon im Sauger getötet werden.
In diesem Fall würde ich dann wohl bei meiner Keschervariante bleiben.
Oder ist die Wassertiefe zum Überwintern ausreichend und wir sollten erst im Frühjahr mit den Arbeiten beginnen, um keine Tiere bei der Winterruhe zu stören?

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe.

LG
Sarah


----------



## Teich4You (6. Nov. 2016)

Dieses Jahr würde ich nichts mehr machen. Alle gehen in Winterruhe und da sollte man auch nicht unnötig stören.
Von Fischen habe ich nichts gelesen, aber das wäre der einzige Grund aus dem man sowas noch riskieren könnte/sollte.
Aber 1,5m Schlamm? Das kommt mir etwas viel vor. Ist der Teich wirklich 2m tief?


----------



## troll20 (6. Nov. 2016)

Hallo Sarah,

herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichkloppis 
Wie groß ist denn der Teich und hast du auch Bilder von ihm für uns dann lässt sich evtl. leichter eine Antwort geben.
Aber so würde ich sagen zu spät für dieses Jahr.....


----------



## troll20 (6. Nov. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Von Fischen habe ich nichts gelesen





anfänger85 schrieb:


> Nun frage ich mich, ob die paar noch lebenden Fische bei so einem flachen Wasser den Winter überleben können.


----------



## teichinteressent (6. Nov. 2016)

Wenn die Fische es bisher geschafft haben, laß sie noch diesen Winter in Ruhe.
Nächstes Jahr, wenn die Temperaturen fischfreundlich werden, machst du dann los.

Bis dahin planst du und stellst deine Fragen hier im Forum.


----------



## anfänger85 (6. Nov. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

also der Teich ist quasi zweigeteilt und durch eine Brücke verbunden.
Die eine Seite ist flacher, die andere tiefer.
Die flachere Seite ist schätzungsweise 1 m tief (ohne Schlamm - mit Schlamm nur noch so ca. 40 cm), die tiefere Seite ist wirklich tief. Ich habe den Stiel vom Kescher reingesteckt (in den Schlamm gebohrt) und bin nicht bis zum Boden gekommen. 
Deshalb schätze ich ihn auf 2 m, vielleicht sind es auch nur 1,5.
Das werde ich erst sicher wissen, wenn der ganze Mist da mal raus ist.

Fische sind noch drin. Nicht viele, aber ich hätte es schon gerne, wenn sie den Winter überstehen würden.
Deshalb mache ich mir Sorgen, dass sie bei einem harten Winter vielleicht einfrieren oder nicht genügend Luft bei dem flachen Wasser bekommen.

LG
Sarah


----------



## Zacky (6. Nov. 2016)

Als prophylaktische Maßnahme könnte man ein völliges Zufrieren durch eine Belüftung im tieferen Becken beeinflussen. Dadurch würden auch evtl. Faulgase entweichen können, denn bei der Masse an möglichen Schlamm, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass diese vorhanden sind. Für diesen Winter würde ich mir eine kleine Belüfterpumpe samt Belüftersteine/-platten zulegen. Die Lüftersteine etwa 30 cm unter Wasserlinie hängen und die Pumpe mit einem Eimer abdecken.


----------



## anfänger85 (6. Nov. 2016)

Hallo Zacky,

ja, Du hast Recht. Als ich mit dem Kescher in den Schlamm getaucht bin, kamen Luftblasen hoch.
Das ist eine gute Idee, habe mir gerade schon angesehen, was ein Belüfterstein ist 
Durch die Wasserbewegung friert es dann nicht zu?

Der Schlamm soll dann besser im Frühjahr raus?
Wie macht man das denn dann am besten? Saugen oder rausfischen?
Tötet ein Sauger die Lebewesen, die erfasst werden, oder kommen sie unbeschadet mit dem Schlamm raus?
Habe auch einige __ Molche gesehen. 

Sorry, hab noch gar keinen Plan und deshalb viele Fragen. 

LG
Sarah


----------



## samorai (6. Nov. 2016)

Hallo Sarah und Willkommen bei den Teichsuchties!
Die Vorredner haben alle recht.
Gute Anzeiger für arbeiten unter Wasser sind __ Frösche!
Wenn sie wieder auftauchen, kannst Du auch Unterwasser-Arbeiten durch führen.
Sind sie aber abgetaucht (in Winterruhe), werden die Unterwasser-Arbeiten eingestellt, jedenfalls das Absaugen, Seerosen kann man auf alle Fälle noch abschneiden.
Ein Sauger tötet und häckselt keine Lebewesen.


----------



## Teich4You (6. Nov. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


>


Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## Zacky (6. Nov. 2016)

anfänger85 schrieb:


> Durch die Wasserbewegung friert es dann nicht zu?


 ...aber wenn es natürlich richtig knackig kalt wird, kann es immer noch zufrieren, für gewöhnlich geht das in unseren Breiten eigentlich noch.



anfänger85 schrieb:


> Sorry, hab noch gar keinen Plan und deshalb viele Fragen.


So haben wir alle mal angefangen ~ von daher ~ lieber ein Mal mehr fragen und den Herbst/Winter über die "Suche" hier im Forum ausreizen.


----------



## lotta (7. Nov. 2016)

Hallo und herzlich Wilkommen Sarah.
Damit der Teich nicht komplett zufriert, könntest Du einige Styrodur-Platten auf die Wasseroberfläche legen, 
das hilft bei mir seit Jahren gegen eine eventuell entstehende Eisdecke(natürlich mit zusätzlicher Belüftung, wie Du es ja bereits ins Auge gefasst hast.)
Bine


----------



## Wetterleuchten (7. Nov. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Ein Sauger tötet und häckselt keine Lebewesen


Echt jetzt? Trotz Pumpe und Unterdruck? Oder ist das vom Konstruktionsprinzip der einzelnen Modelle abhängig?

Hallo Sarah,

deine Sorgen verstehe ich gut, mir ging das mal so ähnlich. obwohl ganz soooo viel Schlamm war bei mir nicht drin. Aber vielleicht kommt dir das im ersten Anschein auch dramatischer vor, als es letztlich ist und im Frühling sieht's dann schon wieder optimistischer aus? Zu Schlammsaugern kann ich dir nix raten, den den ich mit dem Teich übernommen hatte, hat mich so genervt, dass ich ihn entsorgte und damit war das Thema schlammsaugen für mich durch  Ich versuche, den Schlamm mittels feinem Käscher beim Pflanzen auslichten (Sommer, Herbst) in Grenzen zu halten, das klappt ganz gut. Wenn du dich hier im Forum durchliest, findest du einige Beiträge, wo Menschen Stunden damit zubringen, Kleintiere aus Putzresten zu pulen, ich gehör da auch dazu. 

Wenn der Teich nicht allzu groß ist, kannst du mit einem dieser Eisfreihalter, so eine Art doppelter Styroporring mit einem Loch in der Mitte für den lebenswichtigen Gasaustausch sorgen. Allerdings bin ich da auch schon bei längerem harten Frost mit Fön und Verlängerungskabel am Teich gestanden um das Loch in der Mitte aufzutauen. Ein kleiner Luftausströmer, frost- und wetterfest, ginge auch, da musst du aber darauf achten, dass die Luft wirklich in max. 20, 30 cm Tiefe ausströmt, damit keine eiskalte Luft in die Tiefe gerät und die Oberfläche an der Ausströmstelle frei bleibt.

Und dann wärs noch interessant, was für Fische in deinem Teich leben. Es gibt nämlich auch Arten, für die ist eine Schlammschicht am Grund durchaus wichtig zum überwintern.


----------



## samorai (7. Nov. 2016)

Hallo Beate!


Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Trotz Pumpe und Unterdruck?


Erstmal ist im Schlammsauger den ich habe Pondovac 4  keine Pumpe vorhanden, nur ein Motor, der saugt Luft ab und Wasser strömt nach. Ich glaube auch nicht das Unterdruck im Wasser ist.Es ist ein zwei Kammer-System, ist die erste Kammer gefüllt schaltet der Sauger auf die zweite Kammer um und die erste Kammer läuft einfach leer.
Zur besseren Entleerung stellt man den Sauger höher wie das Terrain um herum oder es ist ein natürliches Gefälle vorhanden, beides sorgt für gute eine Wasserentnahme/ Ausfluss. 
Ist dieses nicht vorhanden macht er "fiese-mantenten", weil das nicht ablaufende Wasser den Sauger daran hindert neues Wasser auf zunehmen.


----------

